# Bobtail torte



## Stacey6996 (7 mo ago)

About a year ago a friend gave me this beauty. She came from a farm and was the kitten of a barn cat. She’s a bobtail torte. Learning today how rare this breed is I was wondering if there’s a way to get her registered for breeding. I’m sure I’ll have to do DNA testing on her,. She’s in heat now for the first but I think still too young for breeding.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Coming from a barn, there is no way to responsibly breed her, she's not a purebred and her background would be untraceable. Her parents would have had to have been registered. Maybe just enjoy this little beauty and appreciate her for being adorable.


----------



## Stacey6996 (7 mo ago)

marie73 said:


> Coming from a barn, there is no way to responsibly breed her, she's not a purebred and her background would be untraceable. Her parents would have had to have been registered. Maybe just enjoy this little beauty and appreciate her for being adorable.


Thank you


----------

